# What is standard procedure when you get pulled over w/ pax?



## HyundaiBigDog (Dec 15, 2018)

do you offer to cancel So they can request someone else? Do you offer a refund?

The one time it happened, I had a super cool cop who told the pax “don’t let this affect his rating”. I offered the pax the option to cancel and a full refund. He declined both and waited (the stop was quick) and I got a $4 tip! Lol, I think he was impressed that I offered a refund, but let’s be real, most pax would probably just say refund and not tip.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Apologize, offer to end the trip and let them get another ride.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

I mouth to the cop, "Help me, he has a gun" 

then while the cop has the pax on the ground safely away from my car, I haul ass


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> then while the cop has the pax on the ground safely away from my car, I haul ass


After you've rated yourself five stars and left a generous tip with the rider's phone that's now lying on the floor, of course.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I've had this happen twice. Both times the riders eere cool with it.

I explained it wouldn't affect their price but I offered to end trip if they wanted. Both declined. 

Funny thing was once was by the White House. Secret Service uniformed officers. They were mega dicks to me (one of them told the rider "he HAS to cancel the trip if you want) but, close enough to the White House to throw rocks at it, never even ran the passenger's ID. He could've been FBI's 10 most wanted or head of al-Qaeda. 

I have the gift of gab and am very respectful of law enforcement so I was able to charm my way out of both tickets.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Well I have not been pulled over yet with a PAX. I am sure the time will come. I get pulled over 3-5 times a month between 11 PM and 4 AM for stupid reasons, LEO is just looking for drunks. Stops usually never last for more than a minute. By time they get to the window I have my DL, registration, and Insurance card sticking out the window with my other hand on the steering wheel and the interior lights on. While driving I keep all my documents clipped to my sun visor for easy and quick access.

Last time I got pulled over was for impeding traffic. 3:15 am I had my cruise control set to 45 the posted speed limit and had a line of about 12 cars stacked up behind me. No where to pass for 14 miles. State Trooper came ripping up the other lane and cut in behind me. Guess he did not like going the speed limit. Had my documents ready and asked him why are you pulling me over? He said I was impeding traffic and I just laughed than said no you are looking for drunks. He never touched my paperwork and told me I was free to go.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Last time I got pulled over was for impeding traffic. 3:15 am I had my cruise control set to 45 the posted speed limit and had a line of about 12 cars stacked up behind me. No where to pass for 14 miles. State Trooper came ripping up the other lane and cut in behind me. Guess he did not like going the speed limit. Had my documents ready and asked him why are you pulling me over? He said I was impeding traffic and I just laughed than said no you are looking for drunks. He never touched my paperwork and told me I was free to go.


That would have been a fun one in court. I bought the GPS mount for my Vantrue N2 Pro. I'd be able to show proof in court that I was driving as fast as allowed by law.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I got pulled over two times on New Years Eve within two hours.
One was a couple from New Zealand - they looked scared as hell. LoL. I just expained to them that the cops were on the lookout for DUI's and wanted to talk to everybody behind the wheel if they could find an excuse for a stop. Cop told me that he pulled me over for a "questionable maneuver" I had made (a u-turn). 
I pointed to the ap and said I was Uber, he didn't even ask for papers -- just told me to have a safe nite, I wished him the same and we went on about out business. Paxs heaved a big sigh and said, "that went well'', and we went to their next party. Mebe their cops not so nice?
The next time cop was a rookie. Radioed in and checked my drivers license, looked briefly at my insurance papers and let me go - took about two minutes.

If you know there's warrants out on you, might wanna let the pax know that he needs to reorder early.


----------



## HyundaiBigDog (Dec 15, 2018)

In general it seems cops hand out more warnings and less tickets than they did years ago.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Oh, and this one is a classic that I almost forgot about:

Three 20 somethings. Drunk as hell. Bar hopping.
Guy in back decided to drop his pants and hang his ass out the window to moon some girls he saw. About the time I yelled, the cop lit me up.
I pull over, cop walks up to the window and says, "Do you know why I pulled you over?" I opened my mouth to respond and the kid in the seat next to me says, "Yea, because you a pig." I look at him aghast. Cop leans down and looks at kid and says "Excuse ME?"
Kid opens his mouth and I almost yell, "shut up!" He did.
I turn to the cop and say, "Officer, I am an Uber driver. Do you mind if I have a word with my passengers?" He shrugged like 'whatever'. I looked at the ap to see who's ride it was and said, "So, which one of you is Joe?" It was the kid next to me. I said, "Everything that happens during this ride is your responsibility. Did you know that?" I get a dumb look. "Do you _ever_ want another Uber ride - like _ever_?" He said he did. "Then I need you to sit there, and shut the **** up while the adults talk. Can you do that?" He nodded that he could.
I turned back to the cop and said, "I think we can talk now. And, I do know why you pulled me over - because the dumb ass in the back seat decided to hang his fat ass out my window." Cop said, "and, that is a not wearing a seatbelt ticket." 
I said, "I think I have the situation under control now and I can guarantee it won't happen again. And if it does, I will end the ride and put them out of the car, like RFN." 
Then cop said, "If you have to do that, and I see this group walking, I will arrest them all for drunk in public." Then he leaned down and locked eyes with each of them and asked, "Do you understand?" 
They all did ... we went on to the next bar.

I was pissed. Seriously pissed. 
They coulda got me in big trouble for that.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I've been pulled over twice with pax. Both times for rolling through a right on red or stop sign. It never occurred to me to cancel the ride.

In both cases the riders were very cool and took my side. They were not upset.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I was pulled over one time with a pax. Officer pulled me over for making a left turn at a no left turn intersection. Problem was there was absolutely no sign saying “no left turn”. Officer said sign is on the pole. I pointed out to the officer the sign he was referring to said “no parking”. Pax laughed and the officer started yelling at me and was very disrespectful. Gave me a ticket. Pax was supportive and gave me her phone number and said she would be a witness for me.

Bye the way, have full dash cam video showing no sign and officer rude and threatening me. That was 6 months ago. Plead not guilty and am still awaiting court appearance date. Around here that will take 6 months to a year before I even get an appearance


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> The one time it happened,


Don't leave us hanging. Why did the cop pull you over?


----------



## HyundaiBigDog (Dec 15, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Don't leave us hanging. Why did the cop pull you over?


Ran a red light. No ticket, just a warning.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Offer pax $$$ for another trip and apologize for the inconvenience... most likely pax will stick with you and give a tip at the end.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Twice.

Once for almost turning down a one way street (heading in the wrong direction)...cop saw me jerk the car and wanted to make sure I wasnt drinking. They tipped.

Second time was a few weeks ago, pulled over for no reason. Cop wanted to know where I was coming from and who the people were in my backseat. Apparently there were two people on the run in the area and he wanted to make sure that they werent said fugitives. They werent and they tipped.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Got pulled over with a passenger on New Years 2016 on a monster 8x surge. The cop was looking for drunks. I said I was Uber and the cop thanked the passenger for not driving. The stop lasted a minute, less than a typical red light, and I didn't even need to pull out my license. The cop probably didn't want to waste time with me when a drunk could drive by any second. 
The passenger said that she seriously considered driving home from the bar and her friends talked her out of it. She was so thankful that she didn't drive because that could have been a DUI for her. She told me all the ways her life would have been ruined: lost her job, lost her car, thousands of legal fees, gone to jail. 
Resulted in a $40 cash tip on top of the $150 fare for just going 10 miles. I probably wouldn't have gotten such a large tip if I hadn't been pulled over.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> do you offer to cancel So they can request someone else? Do you offer a refund?


A refund!? Are you serious? You are being paid peanuts for your time and you want to offer a refund for being pulled over by the cops? What about red lights, do you offer refunds there as well? Lordy!! Have some pride, man !

.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> I mouth to the cop, "Help me, he has a gun"
> 
> then while the cop has the pax on the ground safely away from my car, I haul ass


I don't know how many times I use this.

By the way, I'm out on parole in 10 days!!!!!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> A refund!? Are you serious? You are being paid peanuts for your time and you want to offer a refund for being pulled over by the cops? What about red lights, do you offer refunds there as well? Lordy!! Have some pride, man !
> .


If I was pulled over because I was doing something wrong like speeding or running stop signs/red lights I would offer to cancel and not charge the PAX. Now if I was pulled over for some BS reason, no I would not offer to refund the trip. I would offer to end it so they did not have to wait. I try real hard not to violate any traffic laws while driving with PAX so I'm pretty sure I will never be in that position of canceling and not charging PAX.

Being paid peanuts by my choice is no reason to abuse PAX if I was in the wrong.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

In 600+ trips, I haven't been pulled over. Fortunately, no police have seen the screwups I've made. I drive mostly days, but sometimes evenings when something makes it worthwhile.

Sounds to me like most of the BS traffic stops are looking for drunk drivers.

Can you "trade dress"? I only put it in the front window to help pax find me, but for those late nights, I may think about putting one in the back too.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> In 600+ trips, I haven't been pulled over. Fortunately, no police have seen the screwups I've made. I drive mostly days, but sometimes evenings when something makes it worthwhile.
> 
> Sounds to me like most of the BS traffic stops are looking for drunk drivers.
> 
> Can you "trade dress"? I only put it in the front window to help pax find me, but for those late nights, I may think about putting one in the back too.


When Uber first got approved in my county using Trade Dress was just asking for trouble. LEO was already trained to harass rideshare drivers in the county. July 1st, 2017 Florida told counties too bad ride share is here and you can't stop it. Things have slowly been getting better for rideshare drivers. Now LEO sees the benefit and huge drop in DUI's as a result of rideshare. I've considered using trade dress but just can't get myself to do it yet. Not sure if it would help or hurt at night. Many drivers are down here from out of town for 3-4 day stints and the county is trying to address that issue right now. People sleeping in their cars in parking lots, going to the bathroom behind buildings or where ever they can find a dark quiet spot. Yes some drivers are very disgusting and they give the rest of us a bad name.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> I don't know how many times I use this.
> 
> By the way, I'm out on parole in 10 days!!!!!


how did you get a smart phone into a prison, uh never mind, I don't want to know


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> do you offer to cancel So they can request someone else? Do you offer a refund?
> 
> The one time it happened, I had a super cool cop who told the pax "don't let this affect his rating". I offered the pax the option to cancel and a full refund. He declined both and waited (the stop was quick) and I got a $4 tip! Lol, I think he was impressed that I offered a refund, but let's be real, most pax would probably just say refund and not tip.


That depends on why you got pulled over, and i have further instructions to give (also why you need to do this)

1. If it's a random stop, DUI checkpoint ect (IE something that isn't "your fault") it happens... Most people won't give you a hard time.
2. If you get a point ticket (IE speeding, careless driving ect) your screwed... Expect a rating hit and or a suspension.
3. If it's a felony offense (reckless driving/dui) your already fired, and are never going to get paid.

What to do?

Step one. Don't cancel the trip yourself, if the customer cancels the trip they have to leave your car, _*because there is no insurance in place.*_ Check to make sure there's still an active trip before the cop leaves the scene. If needed the cop can extract them from the car.

Step two. Ask the customer if they wish to continue with you. If not they are now the cops problem

Step three. Drive the customer to their destination _if the trip is still activ_e

Step four. If you feel guilty offer a refund


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> how did you get a smart phone into a prison, uh never mind, I don't want to know


Cake. What else? They never check cakes!


----------



## Iloveuberyay (Dec 27, 2017)

I know a few cops. They tell me most cops are absolute drunks. They always use Uber on their days off. Most of them love us. I've only had 2 pax admit to being cops.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

*Q:* What is the standard procedure when you get pulled over w/pax? (title of topic)

*A:*


UberBeemer said:


> Apologize, offer to end the trip and let them get another ride.


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

If you offer a refund can they still rate you?


----------



## LetsGoUber (Aug 7, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Well I have not been pulled over yet with a PAX. I am sure the time will come. I get pulled over 3-5 times a month between 11 PM and 4 AM for stupid reasons, LEO is just looking for drunks. Stops usually never last for more than a minute. By time they get to the window I have my DL, registration, and Insurance card sticking out the window with my other hand on the steering wheel and the interior lights on. While driving I keep all my documents clipped to my sun visor for easy and quick access.
> 
> Last time I got pulled over was for impeding traffic. 3:15 am I had my cruise control set to 45 the posted speed limit and had a line of about 12 cars stacked up behind me. No where to pass for 14 miles. State Trooper came ripping up the other lane and cut in behind me. Guess he did not like going the speed limit. Had my documents ready and asked him why are you pulling me over? He said I was impeding traffic and I just laughed than said no you are looking for drunks. He never touched my paperwork and told me I was free to go.


That's a ticketable offense in WA state. If there are a few cars behind you and you don't pull over to let them pass, you can get fined. Sort of cool.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

*Q: *


TXqwi3812 said:


> If you offer a refund can they still rate you?


*A:* Yes.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

New2This said:


> I've had this happen twice. Both times the riders eere cool with it.
> 
> I explained it wouldn't affect their price but I offered to end trip if they wanted. Both declined.
> 
> ...


You get pulled over a LOT dont you ?

I had police duck behind my fender after gunshots were fired a few blocks away. 
The tall buildings amplify and cause echo effect. Was after Mardi Gras Parade.
Was trying to convince him to raise barricade on street. ( they surprisingly will allow uber drivers into blockaded areas)


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Last thing I worry about is the passengers.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Being a late night driver I've been pulled many times. 2 with pax.

I disagree about offering refund unless you clearly did something and pax knows it.

1st time:
Cop claimed I didn't completely stop at stop sign.
My two drunk pax disagreed with cop. I did also.
The thing is they're just looking for any little reason to pull you over after 11pm.
My pax pleaded with cop and I didn't get ticket once he knew I was Uber driver.

2nd time I had a headlight out.
Cop just told me to get it fixed and pax were annoyed with cop for pulling us over for that.

Just keep your cool and make sure pax is on your side.
Make a joke about your outstanding warrants or say something like "I hope they didn't already report this car stolen"

If you can make them laugh, you'll be fine.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Oh, and this one is a classic that I almost forgot about:
> 
> Three 20 somethings. Drunk as hell. Bar hopping.
> Guy in back decided to drop his pants and hang his ass out the window to moon some girls he saw. About the time I yelled, the cop lit me up.
> ...


Could have ended up a Registered Sex offender for public flashing.

Cop was MORE than generous.

I had a cop pull me over delivering pizza.
I sat at lengthy red light.
No cars coming.
I drove through it.( after lengthy stop).

Cop asked if i was ok.
Explained myself.
He said personally he didnt give a shit
But he was behind me
And if citizens DIDNT see him do something
They would complain against him.

Logical.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> You get pulled over a LOT dont you ?


Both times were related to my use of bike rack. My bike rack conveniently partially obscures my rear license plate. It's my insurance against camera tickets. The D.C. area has cameras EVERYWHERE. Speed/red light cameras. They even have stop sign cameras where if you don't stop *exactly* at the line by the stop sign you get a ticket.

It's worth the occasional hassle to be able to not worry about $500+ tickets.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> You get pulled over a LOT dont you ?
> 
> I had police duck behind my fender after gunshots were fired a few blocks away.
> The tall buildings amplify and cause echo effect. Was after Mardi Gras Parade.
> Was trying to convince him to raise barricade on street. ( they surprisingly will allow uber drivers into blockaded areas)


Drunks stumbling around in a crowd of people tend to get in/start trouble. Best to get them into a car and out of the area.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> do you offer to cancel So they can request someone else? Do you offer a refund?


No. With these new "rebalanced rates" I receive just over $18/hour from Uber for sitting parked. It's a non-issue.

Going to have to print a "I _dare_ you to pull me over, dumbass!" bumper sticker.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Smart.


New2This said:


> Both times were related to my use of bike rack. My bike rack conveniently partially obscures my rear license plate. It's my insurance against camera tickets. The D.C. area has cameras EVERYWHERE. Speed/red light cameras. They even have stop sign cameras where if you don't stop *exactly* at the line by the stop sign you get a ticket.
> 
> It's worth the occasional hassle to be able to not worry about $500+ tickets.





SuzeCB said:


> Drunks stumbling around in a crowd of people tend to get in/start trouble. Best to get them into a car and out of the area.


When i do uber
I work nights.
Bourbon Street.
I KNOW drunks.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Well I have not been pulled over yet with a PAX. I am sure the time will come. I get pulled over 3-5 times a month between 11 PM and 4 AM for stupid reasons, LEO is just looking for drunks. Stops usually never last for more than a minute. By time they get to the window I have my DL, registration, and Insurance card sticking out the window with my other hand on the steering wheel and the interior lights on. While driving I keep all my documents clipped to my sun visor for easy and quick access.
> 
> Last time I got pulled over was for impeding traffic. 3:15 am I had my cruise control set to 45 the posted speed limit and had a line of about 12 cars stacked up behind me. No where to pass for 14 miles. State Trooper came ripping up the other lane and cut in behind me. Guess he did not like going the speed limit. Had my documents ready and asked him why are you pulling me over? He said I was impeding traffic and I just laughed than said no you are looking for drunks. He never touched my paperwork and told me I was free to go.


Great story!!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> While driving I keep all my documents clipped to my sun visor for easy and quick access.


While driving I keep a large reefer clipped to my sun visor for easy and quick access.


----------



## ANTlifebaby (Oct 28, 2018)

Floor it.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> After you've rated yourself five stars and left a generous tip with the rider's phone that's now lying on the floor, of course.


Of course, but not before changing the destination and maxing out the cc on file.



TXqwi3812 said:


> If you offer a refund can they still rate you?


yes


----------



## warrior lady (Jul 11, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> When Uber first got approved in my county using Trade Dress was just asking for trouble. LEO was already trained to harass rideshare drivers in the county. July 1st, 2017 Florida told counties too bad ride share is here and you can't stop it. Things have slowly been getting better for rideshare drivers. Now LEO sees the benefit and huge drop in DUI's as a result of rideshare. I've considered using trade dress but just can't get myself to do it yet. Not sure if it would help or hurt at night. Many drivers are down here from out of town for 3-4 day stints and the county is trying to address that issue right now. People sleeping in their cars in parking lots, going to the bathroom behind buildings or where ever they can find a dark quiet spot. Yes some drivers are very disgusting and they give the rest of us a bad name.


You can get a ticket for NOT HAVING TRADE DRESS UP.. Especially at the AIRPORT.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Don't leave us hanging. Why did the cop pull you over?


"Driving while Uber"

Happens often in high crime, middle and wealthy communities


----------



## warrior lady (Jul 11, 2016)

Iloveuberyay said:


> I know a few cops. They tell me most cops are absolute drunks. They always use Uber on their days off. Most of them love us. I've only had 2 pax admit to being cops.


I drove a bunch of drunk cops from Law Enforcement Week here in DC. Cops come from all over the country for it. Mostly nice and respectful but you can always tell the " bad boy" " rogue" cops.. One left a half drunk beer in my van.. Guess he wasn't concerned about me getting " Open container" citation.

Sitting at a red light with a pax.. Light had been red for awhile and cop is sitting next to us on the left. Moped comes speeding through the intersection. Pax and I both look at each other then look at the cop.. He looks annoyed... He turns on his lights, goes one block then turns lights off again... Think he only made an "attempt" because we were watching.. LOL.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> While driving I keep a large reefer clipped to my sun visor for easy and quick access.


If it were not illegal, it would be smart. Weed or cocaine will settle an alcohol-ravaged stomach and prevent/stop vomiting.I


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

As Mr Miagi said in Karate Kid, 'best defence, no be there'. Never worth breaking any traffic rules and risking fines and points for the money we make. Okay, it's never really worth it in any event, but to me it feels even worse to get a ticket while trying to make money.


----------



## Jefferson DDBY (Jul 27, 2018)

End the ride? Refunds? Are ya’ll [email protected] crazy?

I have been pulled over twice. The first time I had some kids from out of town, I didn’t do anything so I was confused. The cop said he was following me because a bunch of drunk people got in a car. He said I was driving along then darted for the off ramp when I saw him. I explained I didn’t even know he was back there and my GPS was lagging and all of a sudden it said this was the off ramp. He asked for the required documents, checked everything out and sent me on my way. Super nice. The pax thanked me. They were young, and just came from a rave but they were not drunk or high. They stayed quiet and we were 2 minutes from their hotel when we were stopped. They tipped!

The second time I was stopped for making a right turn on red, when the sign said no no. I missed it. I apologized but the cop was a [email protected] and gave me a ticket. He kept saying “what do you mean you didn’t see it?” After he left the pax decided that it was a sign they needed to go home. Before that happened they were saying “why are we going out, we should be in bed”. So they said can you take us home? We were in front of the bar they wanted to go to already. There was only one pickup but going home they wanted to be dropped off at each of there homes, so it ended being a good fare $$$ They were college kids so they sided with me. They were asking are cops normally this mean. They didn’t down rate me or anything.
That ticket was expensive though. Cost me $300 in legal fees to make it go away.

Unless you’re being detained I don’t see why the pax would end the ride. Unless there is another Uber right there. I could see them asking for a refund. We’re not moving so a 5 minutes stop is an extra .75 cents.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Oh, and this one is a classic that I almost forgot about:
> 
> Three 20 somethings. Drunk as hell. Bar hopping.
> Guy in back decided to drop his pants and hang his ass out the window to moon some girls he saw. About the time I yelled, the cop lit me up.
> ...


Wow...a real life Dwighr Shrute!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Could have ended up a Registered Sex offender for public flashing.


That's a true statement!

I don't agree that it should happen. But it can, and without a lot of trouble.

Theres an amazing amount of baggage that goes with it too. Restrictions on places to live, and on type of employment. That kind of stuff.

I don't agree with it, but that doesn't keep it from happening.



Jefferson DDBY said:


> That ticket was expensive though. Cost me $300 in legal fees to make it go away.


Sorry to hear how that all happened. It could easily have been me.

How did you make it go away? I have ideas on it, but figured it made more sense to ask. How did you select your attorney for it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

This subject is discussed thoroughly in the Uber Policy and Procedures Manual.



HyundaiBigDog said:


> do you offer to cancel So they can request someone else? Do you offer a refund?
> 
> The one time it happened, I had a super cool cop who told the pax "don't let this affect his rating". I offered the pax the option to cancel and a full refund. He declined both and waited (the stop was quick) and I got a $4 tip! Lol, I think he was impressed that I offered a refund, but let's be real, most pax would probably just say refund and not tip.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

I had an officer stop me while on a trip with a pax in the car recently... I had just had the windows heavily tinted in the back and moderately in the front. New Jersey doesn't recognize window tinting as a primary offence so I was surprised that I was being stopped 
not having done anything wrong.

After giving up my cards I asked why I was being stopped the officer replied tinting on the windows and a blown left stop light... Damn, I just replaced the right stop bulb a week before but being cheap and lazy I didn't replace in pairs like I know I should have. While getting my cards out of the glove box the officer noticed a couple of prescription bottles I carry if I forget to take my blood pressure meds at home, aw crap, I thought I was screwed... 

The officer looked at the bottles then returned them along with my documents and asked me how long it was since my last stop. I told him at least 15 years, probably more like 20 though. He returned to his cruiser and I guess checked my story, he returned and admonished me to get the bulb replaced ASAP and wished me a good day. I couldn't ask for a better, more decent officer.

All through this the pax, who was in the front seat, was really cool and didn't say a word. I never, ever, thought of asking to cancel the trip or to refund the ride, something I should have asked the rider immediately! Thanks for this thread you guys are a wealth of good advice and suggestions.


----------



## ANTlifebaby (Oct 28, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> Wow...a real life Dwighr Shrute!


False. Dwight Shrute would be the responding officer.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I've been pulled over twice with pax. Both times for rolling through a right on red or stop sign. It never occurred to me to cancel the ride.
> 
> In both cases the riders were very cool and took my side. They were not upset.


LMAO, how does one even get pulled over in Dallas? Your vehicle must look exceptionally suspicious.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> LMAO, how does one even get pulled over in Dallas? Your vehicle must look exceptionally suspicious.


Certain areas will pull you over in a heart beat. Especially with out of state .Plates.


----------



## LetsGoUber (Aug 7, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> LMAO, how does one even get pulled over in Dallas? Your vehicle must look exceptionally suspicious.


Dallas is crazy bad about pulling over for, as my friends and I now joke, "failing to bounce" at a stop sign." Makes no difference the vehicle, the area, the whatever. Dallas sucks about that (rolling my eyes) "offense". I don't miss Dallas cops at all. Seattle's so laid back compared to.

My last time getting pulled over for that, I told the cop, I just just just got my car back from rear end repairs from having stopped fully at a stop sign but the car behind me not. I showed him the receipt I still had on me. Told him I was afraid the SUV behind me this time wasn't going to stop. The cop told me, "the driver of the SUV did stop; you didn't." Surprisingly, the cop let me off with a warning that time.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

LetsGoUber said:


> That's a ticketable offense in WA state. If there are a few cars behind you and you don't pull over to let them pass, you can get fined. Sort of cool.


So if you are driving the speed limit you can get pulled over for having cars behind you? I would love to see how that law is worded have a link?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> So if you are driving the speed limit you can get pulled over for having cars behind you? I would love to see how that law is worded have a link?


Impeding traffic or something similar


----------



## LetsGoUber (Aug 7, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> So if you are driving the speed limit you can get pulled over for having cars behind you? I would love to see how that law is worded have a link?


This is especially good when driving through the mountains. Otherwise, you could go miles and miles stuck behind a vehicle.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

warrior lady said:


> You can get a ticket for NOT HAVING TRADE DRESS UP.. Especially at the AIRPORT.


Every state has their own laws. I know Florida's Law and Trade Dress is not required unless you are at an airport or seaport that requires it.



LetsGoUber said:


> This is especially good when driving through the mountains. Otherwise, you could go miles and miles stuck behind a vehicle.


Pretty sure that is if you are driving slower than the posted speed limit.

*RCW 46.61.425*
*Minimum speed regulation-Passing slow moving vehicle.*
(1) No person shall drive a motor vehicle at such a slow speed as to impede the normal and reasonable movement of traffic except when reduced speed is necessary for safe operation or in compliance with law: *PROVIDED, That a person following a vehicle driving at less than the legal maximum speed* and desiring to pass such vehicle may exceed the speed limit, subject to the provisions of RCW 46.61.120 on highways having only one lane of traffic in each direction, at only such a speed and for only such a distance as is necessary to complete the pass with a reasonable margin of safety.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

LetsGoUber said:


> This is especially good when driving through the mountains. Otherwise, you could go miles and miles stuck behind a vehicle.


Around here you do 55 on the Beltway you're a traffic hazard


----------



## BigBadBob (May 20, 2018)

Labour day weekend. Got pulled over twice in 2 hours. Last time I got lit up was 12 years ago. First time that night, I was in the wrong lane to turn left out of a strip mall. There were 2 left turn lanes. Highway patrol, ran my license, informed I was Uber, let me go after he thanked my pax for not driving tonight. The pax told me I did nothing wrong. All good. 2nd time, I was doing 30 in a 25 zone. Sherriff just looked at my license, asked me who I drove for, told me to be safe, was on my way. Holidays are just fishing trips for the cops, don't blame them. Like us, just doing a job. I did tell them I was a CCW holder, but not carrying. I know that info pops up when they run your plates. Never had an issue on a traffic stop when Ubering.


----------



## LetsGoUber (Aug 7, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Every state has their own laws. I know Florida's Law and Trade Dress is not required unless you are at an airport or seaport that requires it.
> 
> Pretty sure that is if you are driving slower than the posted speed limit.
> 
> ...


Not sure why you're throwing another ordinance into the mix. You asked for proof; I gave you proof. Was going to point out the last sentence but figured it might be insulting to your intelligence. If you're really wanting to understand the ordinance, may I suggest reading that last sentence?

*RCW 46.61.427*
*Slow-moving vehicle to pull off roadway.*
On a two-lane highway where passing is unsafe because of traffic in the opposite direction or other conditions, a slow moving vehicle, behind which five or more vehicles are formed in a line, shall turn off the roadway wherever sufficient area for a safe turn-out exists, in order to permit the vehicles following to proceed. *As used in this section a slow moving vehicle is one which is proceeding at a rate of speed less than the normal flow of traffic at the particular time and place.*


----------



## Driver_Down (Dec 11, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> I mouth to the cop, "Help me, he has a gun"
> 
> then while the cop has the pax on the ground safely away from my car, I haul ass


Genius!! Unless the cop draws while your pax is still in the car and once the cop realize they are unarmed and let them go the pax will get you deactivated.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

warrior lady said:


> You can get a ticket for NOT HAVING TRADE DRESS UP.. Especially at the AIRPORT.


Not ALL of Virginia's laws apply in California, Texas, Nevada.
Wait --- NONE of Virginia's laws apply in California. Can't speak about the other states.


----------



## Driver_Down (Dec 11, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Oh, and this one is a classic that I almost forgot about:
> 
> Three 20 somethings. Drunk as hell. Bar hopping.
> Guy in back decided to drop his pants and hang his ass out the window to moon some girls he saw. About the time I yelled, the cop lit me up.
> ...


Idk IMO should have ended the trip since like you'd they could've got you in trouble...let them spend their weekend and jail and not get out till Monday. Sitting in a processing cell ain't no fun.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

LetsGoUber said:


> Not sure why you're throwing another ordinance into the mix. You asked for proof; I gave you proof. Was going to point out the last sentence but figured it might be insulting to your intelligence. If you're really wanting to understand the ordinance, may I suggest reading that last sentence?
> 
> *RCW 46.61.427*
> *Slow-moving vehicle to pull off roadway.*
> On a two-lane highway where passing is unsafe because of traffic in the opposite direction or other conditions, a slow moving vehicle, behind which five or more vehicles are formed in a line, shall turn off the roadway wherever sufficient area for a safe turn-out exists, in order to permit the vehicles following to proceed. *As used in this section a slow moving vehicle is one which is proceeding at a rate of speed less than the normal flow of traffic at the particular time and place.*


Because multiple ordinances play together in almost every case. You can not get a ticket for impeding traffic when you are doing the posted speed limit. I would challenge this in court and I am sure I would win.


----------



## LetsGoUber (Aug 7, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Because multiple ordinances play together in almost every case. You can not get a ticket for impeding traffic when you are doing the posted speed limit. I would challenge this in court and I am sure I would win.


Dude, you're a time-waster. Why ask for proof if you're planning all along to come back with this crap. Btw.. wouldn't you be a joy to be stuck behind when cruising through the mountains.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

LetsGoUber said:


> Dude, you're a time-waster. Why ask for proof if you're planning all along to come back with this crap. Btw.. wouldn't you be a joy to be stuck behind when cruising through the mountains.


Never had any plans to come back with this crap. What your saying does not make sense. Essentially you are saying driving the speed limit can be against the law if someone wants to go faster and break the law. I'm saying BS. One law does not cover every situation, often there are multiple laws that tie together what is illegal.


----------



## LetsGoUber (Aug 7, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Never had any plans to come back with this crap. What your saying does not make sense. Essentially you are saying driving the speed limit can be against the law if someone wants to go faster and break the law. I'm saying BS. One law does not cover every situation, often there are multiple laws that tie together what is illegal.


SMH..... dude, I'm not saying anything..I posted a pic of an ordinance. Take it up with the state. I'm done.

Edit to add..

What of the "no left lane unless passing" laws even when you're going the speed limit? Fat chance you'll get out of that ticket; just like fat chance in WA with the failure to pull over for multiple cars behind you.


----------



## p38fln (Oct 23, 2018)

LetsGoUber said:


> SMH..... dude, I'm not saying anything..I posted a pic of an ordinance. Take it up with the state. I'm done.


You're absolutely correct, you can get a ticket for doing the speed limit for impeding traffic. I've only heard of this happening in states with "Split" speed limits, and specifically Ohio. Truckers used to say Ohio is the only state in the country where you can get a ticket for speeding and impeding traffic at the same time, cops would pull the truck over and give the driver a ticket for (for example) 57 MPH in a 55 MPH zone, and impeding traffic by travelling in the left lane passing the truck doing 55 MPH.

Yes, Ohio is absolutely anal, and yes I've seen a ticket for 57 MPH in a 55 MPH zone from Ohio.

Thankfully, Ohio mostly did away with the split limit BS, as far as I know they're the only state that truly enforced their split limits.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

p38fln said:


> You're absolutely correct, you can get a ticket for doing the speed limit for impeding traffic. I've only heard of this happening in states with "Split" speed limits, and specifically Ohio. Truckers used to say Ohio is the only state in the country where you can get a ticket for speeding and impeding traffic at the same time, cops would pull the truck over and give the driver a ticket for (for example) 57 MPH in a 55 MPH zone, and impeding traffic by travelling in the left lane passing the truck doing 55 MPH.
> 
> Yes, Ohio is absolutely anal, and yes I've seen a ticket for 57 MPH in a 55 MPH zone from Ohio.
> 
> Thankfully, Ohio mostly did away with the split limit BS, as far as I know they're the only state that truly enforced their split limits.


I can see this specifically in Ohio, this is a very unique situation. I did not know Ohio was getting rid of the split speed limits. It was that way in the late 80's early 90's when I lived there and saw it again a few years ago when I was visiting.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

All you drivers praising passengers for not cancelling...they discreetly were running their video on their phone, hoping things got sideways for you with the cops, so they could sell the footage to TMZ!

_UBER DRIVER BEAT DOWN BY ENRAGED POLICE!!!

_


----------



## El Jefe de Hialeah (Jun 11, 2018)

Ask the passenger to hide your weed stash in their pockets and after the cops leaves, allow then to take a selfie with you as their reward...


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I tell the riders that it would be easier and faster if everyone helps me eat these drugs


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I'd make the trip downtown to fight one of those "impending traffic" tickets any time. If the officer bothers to show up, I'd ask him what speed I was going, and what the legal limit is there.

Requiring you to break the law to avoid breaking a different law usually doesn't fly.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

I don't get pulled over to begin with, so couldn't help ya.


----------



## Uber Su (Feb 12, 2019)

Got pulled over for illegal right on red (new sign) with loud, rowdy drunk young men as pax. I knew I didn't have my license with, but I had a pic on my phone and all other reqd docs. Told the pax to be quiet and sit still. Rolled the driver window down about 6 inches, slipped on the "kids can't open the window" button. "Evening, Officer. I do not have my physical license with me, but I have everything else right here" poking the docs out the window. Otherwise, sitting very still with my hands on the upper portion of the steering wheel. Pax dead still and quiet. He asked why I didn't have the license and I said I had accidentally thrown it out with the grocery sacks that afternoon and that I had a picture of the valid license on my phone. Phone was still in the hands-free cradle and I had not moved. I found the pic of the license in the gallery and showed him. He leaned up to the window, speaking to the pax, "you've got a really good driver here." Wrote out the ticket, Handed back the docs and the ticket. Went back to his car and left. We went on to their destination (about 20 ft). $20 tip.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> do you offer to cancel So they can request someone else? Do you offer a refund?
> 
> The one time it happened, I had a super cool cop who told the pax "don't let this affect his rating". I offered the pax the option to cancel and a full refund. He declined both and waited (the stop was quick) and I got a $4 tip! Lol, I think he was impressed that I offered a refund, but let's be real, most pax would probably just say refund and not tip.


To OP post title - Don't


----------



## SamDSJ (Jan 23, 2017)

Been pulled over 3 times within the past month. Every time the same deal - wind down all windows. Tell pax to STFU and put hands out the window. Cop rolls up, finds out I’m an Uber, thanks me for “what I do” and thanks the pax for not driving. Let’s me go. Twice was for speeding, once for a rolling stop at a stop sign. I wouldn’t even dream of offering to cancel. Could care less about them (pax.)


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I was pulled over once because of a tail light that was out. Cop was real cool about it. He knew I had a passenger and ran my license then let me go. Less than 5 minutes. Passenger was cool about it.
But if I had it to do all over again, I'd start telling the cop that I was not a citizen under his authority, that I wasn't driving, rather I was travelling, that he had no right under color of law to pull me over, declare that I'm a Chimp and therefore not even under human law, yet covered by the 4th amendment, Articles of Confederation (even though superseded by the Constitution, so who cares).

Honestly, though, I may just sit there and shout over and over again, "Am I being detained?!?!?"


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

JimS said:


> I was pulled over once because of a tail light that was out. Cop was real cool about it. He knew I had a passenger and ran my license then let me go. Less than 5 minutes. Passenger was cool about it.
> But if I had it to do all over again, I'd start telling the cop that I was not a citizen under his authority, that I wasn't driving, rather I was travelling, that he had no right under color of law to pull me over, declare that I'm a Chimp and therefore not even under human law, yet covered by the 4th amendment, Articles of Confederation (even though superseded by the Constitution, so who cares).
> 
> Honestly, though, I may just sit there and shout over and over again, "Am I being detained?!?!?"


Best response.


----------

